# Toshiba Ships New HD DVD Player



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Retail BRIDGE:


> Priced at $499.99, the new HD-A20 second-generation HD DVD player from Toshiba was designed to offer 1080p resolution at a lower price point than was previously available. Now shipping, the unit joins the manufacturer's two existing HD DVD offerings, the entry-level HD-A2 and the full-featured HD-XA2.
> 
> The HD-A20 features an HDMI interface, DVD upconversion and full 1080p output. And, like all of Toshiba's HD DVD players, the unit includes an Ethernet port for wired networking and interactive capabilities that allow users to download additional content whenever a network-enabled disc is played.
> 
> As part of the rollout, Toshiba announced that customers who purchase any of their HD DVD players between now and July 31, 2007, can get five select HD titles for free via a mail-in coupon. More than 70 new HD DVD titles are scheduled to be released by this summer, the company said.


www.mbc-thebridge.com - used with permission


----------

